# Same minitauro 60



## andrew60 (May 8, 2016)

Hi Guys can enybody tell me how to find manuals to same mintauro 60 . Please Andrew


----------



## gpigeon (Mar 10, 2021)

andrew60 said:


> Hi Guys can enybody tell me how to find manuals to same mintauro 60 . Please Andrew


Hi Andrew,
Any luck with your manual? I am after info on the Minitaurus 60. I have a few exploded views of engine and hydraulics if you are interested. 
Anybody else with details of the transmission? I have a serious oil leak from the drive shaft but am not sure how to even get the shaft out.
Thanks. Bill.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

photos of the driveshaft in question


----------



## gpigeon (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi FredM,
Thanks for the reply. I see that you are almost a "local"....I am in the Northern Rivers area of NSW.

Fred, I have taken a photo of the driveshaft but not too sure just how to get it onto this post. It is a jpg file for some reason???I thought that photos were all GIF, but I have just got a new phone and am discovering all sorts of new things.
The oil leak is from just above where "SAME" is written on the housing. So, to get at that seal I will have to remove the whole driveshaft but I cannot see how the shaft can slide forward because the front diff is in the way.
Any ideas???


----------



## gpigeon (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok, looks like I managed to get the pic on the post.....now to fix the oil leak!
There is a bolted connection to the front diff on the RH end (not in pic) of the shaft. I have removed that but as I thought, there is not enough free play to drop the shaft. I have now drained the oil from the transmission and it looks as if I may be able to remove the bottom of the housing that is in the middle of the pic. That may enable me to lower the RH end of the shaft to clear the front diff housing. If that doesn't work, I will have to remove the bottom of the housing where the actual leak is.
No forum members done this before????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've looked high and low and can't find much at all. You may need to see if you can find a repair manual. There seems to be a few out there.


----------



## gpigeon (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok, I tried to remove that shaft today but had no luck. It looks as if the engine has to be moved away from the transmission....so, it will have to wait until I next repair the clutch or rear c/shaft seal.
This old tractor has served me well for 40 yrs and will probably outlast me. It has been a reliable old girl in my rugged country....if it doesn't go somewhere, then you know you shouldn't be going there! Unlike my new Kubota....skinny little front wheels and with a front bucket on it, quite unstable!


----------

